# XC skiing around Winter Park



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I do not have a map, but I can give you a location to check out. 

PM sent, I hope this helps.

bob


----------



## iskiwinterpark (Mar 24, 2007)

Go to the visitor center and pick up the mountain bike map for winterpark and fraser the cherokee trail system is the same trails used for mtn biking in the summer its also can be found on a usgs topo map winterpark rollins pass


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

iskiwinterpark said:


> Go to the visitor center and pick up the mountain bike map for winterpark and fraser the cherokee trail system is the same trails used for mtn biking in the summer its also can be found on a usgs topo map winterpark rollins pass


Thanks for the feedback. As I stated, I have maps of the mtn. bike trails and I know how to access them from the resort base but the ascent takes forever to get to the good stuff. That's why I was looking for parking/access from the town of WP. I wonder if there is any parking up Co Hwy 7.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes you can reach it from the town of winter park. As you are going west on 40 the first stop light that you come to turn left. This is vasques road. Go up it till you get the trail head. They dont plow all the way up so when the plowing stops you stop. But there is one other place that is really nice as well and that is up Saint Louis Creek in Fraser


----------



## goojo018 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Hojo,

The best access to that area to cross country ski is from Arapahoe Road. As said before, as you come in to the town of Winter Park, take your first left on Vasquez Rd. Drive less than 1 mile and you will come to a 3-way stop sign. Take a left on Arapahoe Rd. Arapahoe Rd dead ends and you should see cars parked there as it is a popular starting point to cross country ski. You can start skiing on Little Vasquez Road (which is a snow covered road that is somewhat groomed because there is a water treatment plant up it.) Or you can take a right and ski on Blue Sky Trail until it meets Tunnel Hill Road (this is the road that Denver Water's water pipe runs on). If you ski on Blue Sky until you get to Tunner Hill Road, take a left and ski up the "road". Once you reach the top of the Hill and merge with Tunnel Hill Road it will begin to be groomed (by the snowmobile outfitter Trailblazers). You will see Cherokee Trail on your left a ways down the road. Cherokee trail goes back down and meets with Little Vasquez Rd. Hence, you can make a big loop on Blue Sky and Cherokee Trail. Hope this isnt too confusing.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I haven't been on the Vasquez/Cherokee trail, but the Louis creek Near Fraser is great. Coming from WP take a left at the only light in Fraser and when you enter public lands pick any of a number of trailheads on the left to start your day.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

this is the road i am refering... excelent option


dograft83 said:


> Yes you can reach it from the town of winter park. As you are going west on 40 the first stop light that you come to turn left. This is vasques road. Go up it till you get the trail head. They dont plow all the way up so when the plowing stops you stop. But there is one other place that is really nice as well and that is up Saint Louis Creek in Fraser


----------

